# how do you call the rider



## tech

How do you call a rider from the Uber App? I click on "info" on the upper right corner of the phone screen and it gives me a phone number but nothing happens if I tap it. Also, it's always the same number, for ALL riders.

Can someone explain how to get in touch with rider from the app?

thanks!!


----------



## Chicago-uber

You can't call from uber phone. You dial that number from your own personal phone.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy

You just punch that number in your phone and call it. Yes it is always the same # that shows but Uber will auto forward the call to the customers phone. This is to mask the phone #. When you call it it will go to the customer that has the active request. You cannot use your Uber phone to do this, you have to use your personal phone. Uber phone only allows data, no texting or calls. Hope this helps.


----------



## tech

Got it. 
Btw, I'm not using a Uber phone, I'm using the Uber app on my iPhone. 
I didn't how to call the rider from the app, and how come the number is always the same. (they should make that number tap-able)
But I got it now. 
Thanks!


----------



## cheerose

Save the number as one of your favorites; naming it "Uber Passenger"


----------



## Calbearboy

Why is it that everytime that I call the number which is provided when I hit "info" that I receive a message which says that the call cannot be dialed?


----------



## BKNY75

tech said:


> Got it.
> Btw, I'm not using a Uber phone, I'm using the Uber app on my iPhone.
> I didn't how to call the rider from the app, and how come the number is always the same. (they should make that number tap-able)
> But I got it now.
> Thanks!


The number is always the same because a number set up by Uber. Neither party- the driver or rider sees the other persons actual number for privacy.

I usually text instead of call, it's quicker. I keep a pre typed message so all I have to do is change the name and paste it in once I arrive. If I get no response within 6 minutes (I start the stopwatch on my phone as after I hit send), I cancel as a no show and move on.


----------



## Steve_Chatt

BKNY75 said:


> The number is always the same because a number set up by Uber. Neither party- the driver or rider sees the other persons actual number for privacy.
> 
> I usually text instead of call, it's quicker. I keep a pre typed message so all I have to do is change the name and paste it in once I arrive. If I get no response within 6 minutes (I start the stopwatch on my phone as after I hit send), I cancel as a no show and move on.


So, you will only do a pick-up if they reply to your text? Do you see a pretty good number of pax texting you back?


----------



## BKNY75

Steve Morgan said:


> So, you will only do a pick-up if they reply to your text? Do you see a pretty good number of pax texting you back?


The vast majority do. For example, Friday night, despite it being one of my busiest nights I only had to no show two rides. For the most part they respond, or they're already waiting curbside and hop in. But if I don't hear from them I move on. Time is money.

Also, keep in mind that there's a bit of a lag time between the time you hit "arrive" and the time your passenger gets the notification. I've head pax tell me they just got the notification as they were already in the car. I'm not sure how long it takes exactly, or if it's longer or shorter based on my phone signal or whatever else, but in fairness to the passenger, and your pocket, don't depend on the app to notify them in a timely manner all the time.


----------



## Jnbr19867

Calbearboy said:


> Why is it that everytime that I call the number which is provided when I hit "info" that I receive a message which says that the call cannot be dialed?


Hello everyone, I started driving this weekend and im having the exact same problem as this ^. Can anyone help!!!??? I'd really like to ACTUALLY be able to contact the passenger. - Thanks.


----------



## LAuberX

I never hit "info" to dial or text a passenger. This is not how it works.

Save the number the passenger calls you on in your phone book as "Uber Passenger" then call / text ALL passengers just as you would anybody in your personal life.

the app does not call/text for you, or make it easier in any way. 

We use an anonymous phone number that Uber assigns to be used during the "accepted/active" portion of the ride.

the passenger can call you on that number long after the ride is over, the driver can only contact the current (not past) passengers with this number.


----------



## Jnbr19867

LAuberX said:


> I never hit "info" to dial or text a passenger. This is not how it works.
> 
> Save the number the passenger calls you on in your phone book as "Uber Passenger" then call / text ALL passengers just as you would anybody in your personal life.
> 
> the app does not call/text for you, or make it easier in any way.
> 
> We use an anonymous phone number that Uber assigns to be used during the "accepted/active" portion of the ride.
> 
> the passenger can call you on that number long after the ride is over, the driver can only contact the current (not past) passengers with this number.


Yes that is good advice, but my problem is that i'm not getting a call first from the passenger (in order to save the number they call on as you noted). What i need to figure out is, how to contact (call or text) the passenger after accepting the ping request to pick them up, because as far as i can figure out, i call the phone number under the info button (which is my uber assigned phone number that is always the same and never changes) and i get a pre-recorded phone company message saying "This call can not be dialed...."

FYI, I am using the android app on my personal cell phone. What am i doing wrong??? - Thanks!


----------



## Route9

That's weird. I have android. 
I just hit info and tap the number and the app calls or texts the pax. 
Maybe you need a more current android??


----------



## Jnbr19867

Route9 said:


> That's weird. I have android.
> I just hit info and tap the number and the app calls or texts the pax.
> Maybe you need a more current android??


My android app is the most current - i downloaded it just last week. My phone is an LG G2.


----------



## Route9

I would email your local support. it should work. I call or text the pax often straight from the info page in the app. Never have to leave the app to call on Android.


----------



## LAuberX

Jnbr19867 said:


> Yes that is good advice, but my problem is that i'm not getting a call first from the passenger (in order to save the number they call on as you noted). What i need to figure out is, how to contact (call or text) the passenger after accepting the ping request to pick them up, because as far as i can figure out, i call the phone number under the info button (which is my uber assigned phone number that is always the same and never changes) and i get a pre-recorded phone company message saying "This call can not be dialed...."
> 
> FYI, I am using the android app on my personal cell phone. What am i doing wrong??? - Thanks!


Has the assigned "uber" phone number ever worked? have you ever spoken to or texted a pax in the past?

If it has never worked, email support. I don't have high hopes when I contact support, that prevents being disappointed.


----------



## Jnbr19867

The "uber phone number" given has never once worked.

And I only just started working this past weekend. I think my driver rating my have suffered because of this issue of not being able to even get in contact with the customers and pickup issues like confirming an address, etc... , because my rating is at a 4.1 now just after driving 2 nights.

I've emailed uber support and waiting to here back now. I asked them to review my ratings for any LOW rider ratings to consider adjusting them due to this issue mentioned above. Will see what they say...


----------



## JoeWillTakeU

My rider callback option has NEVER worked. When I attempt to call the rider by way of the app and the "fake" number alls this does is loop back and call my own phone. So with each call to a rider I get ringing in the phone with a call waiting signal. EVERY TIME. I have attempted to contact support, and they have "reset" my number, but no joy and are otherwise clueless. I'm sure this is leading to dissatisfaction with riders when I am unable to locate them and can't contact them as well. Wondering if anyone else has this same experience?


----------



## DjTim

Jnbr19867 said:


> The "uber phone number" given has never once worked.
> 
> And I only just started working this past weekend. I think my driver rating my have suffered because of this issue of not being able to even get in contact with the customers and pickup issues like confirming an address, etc... , because my rating is at a 4.1 now just after driving 2 nights.
> 
> I've emailed uber support and waiting to here back now. I asked them to review my ratings for any LOW rider ratings to consider adjusting them due to this issue mentioned above. Will see what they say...





JoeWillTakeU said:


> My rider callback option has NEVER worked. When I attempt to call the rider by way of the app and the "fake" number alls this does is loop back and call my own phone. So with each call to a rider I get ringing in the phone with a call waiting signal. EVERY TIME. I have attempted to contact support, and they have "reset" my number, but no joy and are otherwise clueless. I'm sure this is leading to dissatisfaction with riders when I am unable to locate them and can't contact them as well. Wondering if anyone else has this same experience?


Are you using the same phone number that you registered with Uber to make that call? Is your caller-ID blocked? The Uber phone system needs to recognize that you are the caller - and if it doesn't recognize you, the driver, is calling in and attempting to contact the rider, it forwards that call back to your number.

I've been able to re-create this. I go in and block my outgoing caller-ID (*67 works, or going through your phone settings and blocking outgoing CID). Any time I call my driver number, it just loops back to my cell. If I unblock it, it goes through to the last rider I picked up.

If you have a problem, e-mail Uber CSR and explain what is going on, and have them verify what number they have on file for your partner account. It may take a few weeks, but it should get all sorted out.


----------



## JoeWillTakeU

DjTim said:


> Are you using the same phone number that you registered with Uber to make that call? Is your caller-ID blocked? The Uber phone system needs to recognize that you are the caller - and if it doesn't recognize you, the driver, is calling in and attempting to contact the rider, it forwards that call back to your number.
> 
> I've been able to re-create this. I go in and block my outgoing caller-ID (*67 works, or going through your phone settings and blocking outgoing CID). Any time I call my driver number, it just loops back to my cell. If I unblock it, it goes through to the last rider I picked up.
> 
> If you have a problem, e-mail Uber CSR and explain what is going on, and have them verify what number they have on file for your partner account. It may take a few weeks, but it should get all sorted out.


THANK YOU! I think you are spot on with the problem. I believe I created this problem when I assigned a google voice number as my primary number with my account. Even though I have changed my number on my account to my actual phone number, the system is still using the google number. So the called from number and my assigned account phone number do not match causing the problem. I don't have my callerID blocked either. I just don't NOW understand why if after changing my number on the account from the google number to my actual number, it is not registering? Its sad that I'm having to figure this out myself and customer service doesn't seem to have a clue.

Also sad to think that it is going to take weeks to resolve. ugh...


----------



## DjTim

JoeWillTakeU said:


> THANK YOU! I think you are spot on with the problem. I believe I created this problem when I assigned a google voice number as my primary number with my account. Even though I have changed my number on my account to my actual phone number, the system is still using the google number. So the called from number and my assigned account phone number do not match causing the problem. I don't have my callerID blocked either. I just don't NOW understand why if after changing my number on the account from the google number to my actual number, it is not registering? Its sad that I'm having to figure this out myself and customer service doesn't seem to have a clue.
> 
> Also sad to think that it is going to take weeks to resolve. ugh...


Glad you figured it out. This is where I think Lyft got it right with their app. You sign in using your phone number and it texts a code back - almost like a verification process. I think some folks here may have a number to contact your local Uber office or even a direct e-mail to your local office to maybe get this sorted out quickly.

Edit - to add, when you have a GV number, unless you are using "Hangouts Dialer" you will still be making the call from your number that is on your cell. If your phone is capable of using hangouts to make phone calls - test it, you may need to change a setting to make sure your CID shows the GV number, not your cell number.


----------



## JoeWillTakeU

DjTim said:


> Glad you figured it out. This is where I think Lyft got it right with their app. You sign in using your phone number and it texts a code back - almost like a verification process. I think some folks here may have a number to contact your local Uber office or even a direct e-mail to your local office to maybe get this sorted out quickly.
> 
> Edit - to add, when you have a GV number, unless you are using "Hangouts Dialer" you will still be making the call from your number that is on your cell. If your phone is capable of using hangouts to make phone calls - test it, you may need to change a setting to make sure your CID shows the GV number, not your cell number.


Thanks for your help. I don't even know what Hangouts are, so I will simply ask Uber to change my number. Too bad their CSR don't seem to understand whats going on here.


----------



## DjTim

JoeWillTakeU said:


> Thanks for your help. I don't even know what Hangouts are, so I will simply ask Uber to change my number. Too bad their CSR don't seem to understand whats going on here.


Most of the time, when you call any company (technology based or not) the front line CSR's don't understand what drives things. It's like Comcast, no frontline CSR knows what actually drives their cable modems or set top boxes, they only know how to follow a script to "reboot" things. It's not an excuse, but it just happens. I just happened to know what phone tech Uber is using to make this happen, and I know general fixes to make it work again.


----------



## kscorpio6

DjTim said:


> Glad you figured it out. This is where I think Lyft got it right with their app. You sign in using your phone number and it texts a code back - almost like a verification process. I think some folks here may have a number to contact your local Uber office or even a direct e-mail to your local office to maybe get this sorted out quickly.
> 
> Edit - to add, when you have a GV number, unless you are using "Hangouts Dialer" you will still be making the call from your number that is on your cell. If your phone is capable of using hangouts to make phone calls - test it, you may need to change a setting to make sure your CID shows the GV number, not your cell number.


Wait! What are you saying about the GVnumber? I had to set one up because I had my cell# for the rider account....will the GV number work if I set the 'generic' Uber Passenger phone # in my contacts or do I use the Hangouts Dialer (I don't know what that is....)??? Sorry! But I'm very confused and I missed at least one passenger because I could not answer the call. =(


----------



## edward0177

Drivingmecrazy said:


> You just punch that number in your phone and call it. Yes it is always the same # that shows but Uber will auto forward the call to the cusomers phone. This is to mask the phone #. When you call it it will go to the customer that has the active request. You cannot use your Uber phone to do this, you have to use your personal phone. Uber phone only allows data, no texting or calls. Hope this helps.


so if I save # that a rider calls me from I can call or text all future rider using the same #?


----------



## UberMeansSuper

edward0177 said:


> so if I save # that a rider calls me from I can call or text all future rider using the same #?


Yup.


----------



## Coachman

That's weird. I've been using the contact rider feature on my iPhone and it works like a charm. If the rider's not standing outside when I arrive I hit the "text" button and let them know I'm there.

But I've got a question. If I were to text the passenger callback number now, 20 hours after my last ride, would it contact my last rider? Or does the connection get lost after the ride is over?


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Coachman said:


> That's weird. I've been using the contact rider feature on my iPhone and it works like a charm. If the rider's not standing outside when I arrive I hit the "text" button and let them know I'm there.
> 
> But I've got a question. If I were to text the passenger callback number now, 20 hours after my last ride, would it contact my last rider? Or does the connection get lost after the ride is over?


You can usually call/text your last rider up to 24 hours after the ride has ended. If it can't connect you to anyone, you'll get a message from your number (if you text it) or a recording (if you call it).


----------



## Skweeop

BKNY75 said:


> The number is always the same because a number set up by Uber. Neither party- the driver or rider sees the other persons actual number for privacy.
> 
> I usually text instead of call, it's quicker. I keep a pre typed message so all I have to do is change the name and paste it in once I arrive. If I get no response within 6 minutes (I start the stopwatch on my phone as after I hit send), I cancel as a no show and move on.


I'm curious, what does your pre-typed message say?


----------

